# The VOODOO behind GUANO..



## Delta999 (Nov 4, 2016)

I used Guanokalong brand bat guano on my last grow, mixed into compost tea- with superb results. 
Serious organic growers like Soma seem to rate the stuff highly pretty highly for the sweetness it adds to the smoke.

Recently I was browsing on Ebay for a new guano supply to use on the upcoming bloom phase of my grow. 

I have to admit I was a bit overwhelmed by the variety on offer with a wide range of mineral ratios , sources and compostions between them. 

I mean..Peruvian Seabird ? Mexican bat? ?Jamaican? 10,0000 year old Indonesian? with palm ash from a Janvanese volcano OR wild jungle cotton seed dust WITH hand crushed tropical fish dust? Pellets? Liquid concentrate?

Where in the hell do I start?? 

So riddle me this -If YOU use the stuff-what TYPE and HOW do you use it in each or any phase of cannabis growth?


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 4, 2016)

I use guano's always.. I do the high in N in the beginning of grow and change to the high in P for flower.  ya know NPK?


----------



## mrcane (Nov 10, 2016)

Using worm castings during veg. And 0-12-0 bat  gauno in flower , top dressing and water thru it.


----------

